# Johnny Depp – Auftritt in „21 Jump Street“-Film?



## Mandalorianer (6 Nov. 2010)

*Johnny Depp – Auftritt in „21 Jump Street“-Film?*​
Es war die Rolle, die ihm zum Mega-Erfolg in Hollywood verhalf. Als Jungschauspieler Johnny Depp 1986 den Part des Tom Hanson in der TV-Serie „21 Jump Street“ annahm, wollte er eigentlich noch Rockstar werden. Nach 76 erfolgreichen Episoden legte Depp diesen Karrierewunsch dann aber Gott sei Dank auf Eis und entschied sich für ein Leben als Schauspieler.

Jetzt ist ein Kinofilm der Erfolgsserie geplant. Comedian Jonah Hill will die „21 Jump Street“ für die große Leinwand adaptieren und wünscht sich natürlich nichts sehnlicher, als Johnny an Bord begrüßen zu dürfen.

„Wir haben einen Cameo-Auftritt für ihn geschrieben und hoffen natürlich, dass er ‚Ja’ sagen wird“, schwärmt Hill. Die Dreharbeiten zum Film sollen Anfang 2011 beginnen. Und Jonah Hill verlangt auch nicht Viel: „Wir bräuchten nur einen Tag seiner kostbaren Zeit.“

Dass die Macher des Films mit ihrem Besetzungswunsch jetzt an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen sind, sehen Branchenexperten als geschickten Schachzug: „Damit setzten sie Johnny Depp ganz schön unter Druck. Wie steht er denn da, wenn er der Serie, die seine Karriere ins Rollen gebracht hat, einen Korb geben würde?“ 

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Khorkie0815 (8 Nov. 2010)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob der Herr Depp zusagt. Andererseits kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, weshalb er da nein sagen sollte 
Nebenbei, mich erstaunt schon, dass ein 21 Jump Street Film geplant ist. Von den jüngeren Generationen dürfte das doch kaum noch Jemand kennen, oder?  Das waren noch Zeiten, als bei gefühlten 90% der Mädels, die man so kannte, Bravo Poster von 21 Jump Street. Beverly Hills 90210 die Wände ziehrten  Ich war ehr der Knight Rider und Baywatch Typ *gg*


----------



## 666-Romancer (13 Feb. 2011)

Herr Depp soll ja ein sehr umgänglicher Typ sein.
Von daher denke ich mal wird er es sich nicht nehmen lassen dort mitzumischen.
Traurig finde ich nur das die Filmindustrie immer mehr alte Serien und Filme neu auflegt und ausschlachtet.


----------

